# What size hook?



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

I am trying to catch some 20"+ LMB at an upground reservoir. I have thrown the entire tackle box at them with zero success, so now I am going to try using live Bluegill as bait. My question is, what size hook should I use with a 3"-4" Blugill as bait? What kind of hook should I use?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Try the weightless senko first. Green pumpkin. Throw it out and wait. Don't do anything. If you think you should move it. Wait longer. Gotta be a Yamamoto though. They will hit it. Green pumpkin. Post pics after!


----------



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

freshwater - That is one thing that I haven't tried. What size do you recommend? I did throw a Texas Rig but I am sure I was moving it too quickly.
Thanks


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

We always use 2/0 to 5/0 octopus hooks depending on the size of the gill. Normally fish them about 3-5 feet under a bobber depending on how far you intend to cast and how deep it is and obstructions. Don't want them swimming and wrapping up in a lay down. Hook it about 1/3 of an inch below the start of the dorsal fin. Reel down till it gets heavy and lay it on thick.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

4/0 weightless Texas rig. 5 inch Yamamoto senko. My fav is the green pumpkin black flake. I forget the number (his colors are all numbered) you could also wacky rig it but I find myself always fishing the weightless Texas.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

But if the bottom is rocky or a good compact sand or dirt I throw a 3/8 worm weight unpegged on my t-rig. Especially if the fish are on bait balls that way I can get down to the bigger bass that will hold underneath the schools.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

If your not fishing top water right now for those big bass, you should be. Those bigger fish may only feed after dark if it is an above ground. Most people think above grounds are garbage and have no fish but the big fish wait till they have an advantage over the prey. Early fall is awesome for topwater and you will catch the big girls. I would much rather fish a wacky rig weightless over just a Texas rig weightless but that is just my opinion. To me the wacky rig falls and both ends of the bait shimmy on the drop. A Texas rigged worm will not have the same type of action. If your fishing bait balls and not using a lipless crank bait you could be missing out. Cast past the school and yo-yo that lipless and then hold on. I also use top water when they are thrashing the bait on top. I fish above ground reservoirs 85% of the time. You will be seeing the fish demolish the bait balls in the coming weeks so be prepared for the onslaught.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Now I am gonna shock you northern boys and not say anything about a Zoom Speedcraw.
Here's how to finesse those finicky bass into eating.
Get a Buckeye Spot Remover Shaky Head jig. Apply one Zoom Magnum Shaky Head worm.
Cast it out, leave a little slack, then shake it....You'll get one.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Haha nc it is tough to beat that shaky head. Although I've never used the magnum versions only the finesse!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

If the fish are not relating to shad a shaky head will work good. These above grounds here in Ohio are a different beast. The fish pretty much abandon the shoreline and chase shad over open water.


----------



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks to all of the suggestions and ideas. I have the next 3 days off of work and am going to try as many as I can.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Best of luck brother. Dont forget to have fun and experiment with anything that strikes you as interesting.


----------

